# hedgehogs



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

Ok so hedgehogs I have a few questions just intrested really.

1.how easy are they to tame?

2.How do you pet them (caus of the spikes)?

3.what do thay eat/

4.Do thay make good pets?

thanks


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Doogerie said:


> Ok so hedgehogs I have a few questions just intrested really.
> 
> 1.how easy are they to tame?
> 
> ...




1. hedgehogs can never really be tame. they will always spike up when scared, wont learn tricks but the most they can be tamed is to allow stroking.

2. you pet/stroke them the opposite way of their face.
my hedgehog personally rather a slow pace, while my friend's rather a few strokes a second.

3. they eat various high quality dry cat foods, they should have about 30% protein and less than 15% fat (unless their still a hoglet). as for treats insects like mealworms and crickets (dead of course)

4. i think this depends on ones opinion. To me mine makes a great adorable pet but to others it may be a spikey, nocturnal wheel addicted creatures 

if you got any more questions be free to send me a pm
also a good website which i use alot for hedgies is Hedgehog Central Forums; Index page


----------



## Sarahhampson (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi everythig said above is about right mine can be picked up and sleeps inside my dressing gown but won't actually play with they can eat live food mine love to chase mealworms I would reccommend Pgmyhogsuk.com


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

I have 3 adults, all are so different! One loves her cuddles, never balls up and will climb around my neck, lick my hand etc. She has never bitten me.

The next likes being stroked (after lots of hardwork!) but still huffs and will try to jab her quills into you if your sat of the floor!

The 3rd is ok being stroked, but balls up and boy has he got a bite!! Many times i've hand him hanging off my palm!

Basically, they are all so different, just like other pets but i love each of them for all their differences.


----------



## worldoffishandpets.co.uk (Dec 23, 2010)

Hegehogs make great pets they are easy to look after they eat dried hedgehog food and meal worms.
We have some care sheets on our site coming soon


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

worldoffishandpets.co.uk said:


> Hegehogs make great pets they are easy to look after they eat dried hedgehog food and meal worms.
> We have some care sheets on our site coming soon


 
What dried hedgehog food do you feed as Spikes isnt suitable for APH ?

To the op :-
Pygmyhogs UK forum is the best site with lots of information and friendly advice


----------



## Sarahhampson (Oct 19, 2010)

yeah cat food is best mine eats iams


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Mine gets iams kitten food- lilac bag, as well as mealworms and crickets. Every so often he'll get some plain cooked chicken as well.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Great pets, I adore mine.

However very much a pet that you get out of them what you put in and in Summer at least you can be talking 11pm before they really wish to wake up, so very very bad pet for children and a poor pet if you are an early bird type rather than a night owl. 

Basically a great pet for the correct owner, or a fairly lousy one for another person.


----------



## Sarahhampson (Oct 19, 2010)

hippyhaplos said:


> Mine gets iams kitten food- lilac bag, as well as mealworms and crickets. Every so often he'll get some plain cooked chicken as well.


is there a difference in feeding the kitten or adult i feed mine the adult one


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

best thing i ever got was my Ludo...he's the best and i love him... he makes me giggle..
great pet well bred and friendly as...
also, i agree with what everyone else says...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Sarahhampson said:


> is there a difference in feeding the kitten or adult i feed mine the adult one


 
The kitten food is to high in fat to be fed longterm


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

hi do they need heat?


----------



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

*HI*

just wanted some help reallyyy.? I'm teribley scared of getting bitten by these wee critters and i'm VERY willing to handle them daily and i'm definatly a night owl... any helpful info?


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

SteFANNY162 said:


> just wanted some help reallyyy.? I'm teribley scared of getting bitten by these wee critters and i'm VERY willing to handle them daily and i'm definatly a night owl... any helpful info?


Get a socialised one from a good reputable breeder and you'll be fine.

Mine has only had a nibble of me once, when I was feeding him mealworms from my fingers- my fault entirely. He misjudged the mealworm and caught the end of my finger. It didn't hurt, and it didn't draw blood. Just wash your hands after handling food and you'll be fine


----------



## WildAutumn (Dec 21, 2010)

Kitten food has more fat in I think, too much fat for an APH...


----------

